# Marshall JCM800KK Live Performance videos



## mightywarlock (Nov 21, 2010)

I posted some videos from my band while I was using my Marshall Kerry King JCM800KK in case anyone was interested to hear how that amp sounds in a band setting.

YouTube - Evil Epitome - The Light - Live in Venice Beach Feb. 2010

YouTube - Evil Epitome - Tell Me What You See - Live in Venice Beach, CA Feb. 2010


----------

